# Possible Art Commission, anyone want in!? ( Open Again! )



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 4, 2020)

( Please scroll down 2 the next big post 4 new details! )





I'm considering hitting up an artist on DA and FA for an art commission, this guy!

61021376 | DeviantArt

Userpage of sheds -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

He does mainly underwear and bondage pics, which is the subject I'd be going for!

Just wanted to give you all a shot to be part of it as well, as that would make it more personal!

If you're interested, please leave a comment below with your character art, and any details you'd like to see!

My list of interests is on my profile under INFO, so some of those could be included!

I think I read at one point he charges $10 - $20 for a pic, though would have to confirm that!

Would probably be a 2 furs pic, though 3 or 4 would be an option as well!

I'll send a PM to those who have ideal characters, so we can discuss scene ideas!

Will probably let this run at least a week or 2, and if it goes well, might try it again down the line!

Art's not guaranteed, will have to message the artist, and see what they say!

If no replies, I'll probably just inquire about a solo pic in that case!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 5, 2020)

Just curious, and what do you whan from anothe person?


----------



## zyrax (Jan 9, 2020)

that's good stuff though im saving my money until i come across someone good at drawing birdmen.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 11, 2020)

Babybear_Di said:


> Just curious, and what do you whan from anothe person?



Want exactly what I've said above!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 11, 2020)

zyrax said:


> that's good stuff though im saving my money until i come across someone good at drawing birdmen.



Well, its intended to be a personal commission I was going to try getting myself anyway, and for anyone else that's in it, it would be like a free gift for their gallery!

If anyone really wanted to reciprocate, they could commission their own pic of us, either from the same artist, or another one!

But since you don't seem to have a sona or character art, you wouldn't be eligible anyway!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 11, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Well, its intended to be a personal commission I was going to try getting myself anyway, and for anyone else that's in it, it would be like a free gift for their gallery!
> 
> If anyone really wanted to reciprocate, they could commission their own pic of us, either from the same artist, or another one!
> 
> But since you don't seem to have a sona or character art, you wouldn't be eligible anyway!



Hey Trevor, if you're interested, I would offer one of my two 'sonas up for a pic.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 11, 2020)

Here be the finished pic!

Contains underwear, bondage and domination!

www.furaffinity.net: Underground band by sheds


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm in the mood to commission another art, same guy as linked above!

Sadly, I'm spending another Valentines' Day alone, CURSE U COVID!

So, why not get some art instead!? ( Underwear and Bondage will be involved once again! )



This time around, I'm looking for 1, 2, or possibly 3 other Sonas for a new art series!

This time, the theme is ''BACHELOR AUCTION!'' ( Would you believe right now, only 50 results on FA!? )

My plan is to get 2 pics done, possibly a 3rd! Details below!



PIC 1: Me and 1 or 2 other ''bachelors'' will be standing on a stage, posing in our undies, as we're being shown off 2 the auction crowd!


PIC 2: Me and the other ''bachelors'' will now be tied to chairs and gagged, to show off our kinky side, and allow the crowd a close up inspection! 


POSSIBLE PIC 3: An after auction pic, of me and my bidder, on a date of some kind! ( Artist doesn't do NSFW, besides bare butts! )



Only looking 4 the other bachelors 2 start with now, date may be open later!



If you wanna be 1 of the bachelors, please provide this info, and fill out these forms!


PROFILE LINK:
SONA NAME, SPECIES, AND SFW REF SHEET LINK:


PIC 1


POSE:
MOOD:
UNDIES STYLE:
UNDIES COLOR AND PATTERN:


PIC 2


MOOD:
ROPE COLOR:
GAG DETAILS:


( To clarify, by ''MOOD'', I mean specify their emotion! Nervous, embarrassed, peeved, confident, arrogant, etc! )


Here be my details as a guide!


PROFILE LINK: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/trevorthebluesquirrel/
SONA NAME, SPECIES, AND SFW REF SHEET LINK: Trevor, Squirrel, https://www.furaffinity.net/view/24103592/


PIC 1


POSE: Slouched, drawn back.
MOOD: Nervous embarrassed smile.
UNDIES STYLE: Jockstrap.
UNDIES COLOR AND PATTERN: Bright orange, 2 purple acorns on front!


PIC 2


MOOD: Still nervous, a bit fearful!
ROPE COLOR: Red.
GAG DETAILS: Burnt orange tape!


Pics will probably take 1 - 2 months, at which point you're free to post them 2 your own profiles!

Look forward to hearing from you, let's get some fun art!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Feb 15, 2021)

What if it will be not sona but OC?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 17, 2021)

Babybear_Di said:


> What if it will be not sona but OC?



Anthro male OC's would be fine too!

Though the artist is taking a commission break 4 now, but maybe a different concept from another artist would be possible 4 now!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Feb 19, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Anthro male OC's would be fine too!
> 
> Though the artist is taking a commission break 4 now, but maybe a different concept from another artist would be possible 4 now!





Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Anthro male OC's would be fine too!
> 
> Though the artist is taking a commission break 4 now, but maybe a different concept from another artist would be possible 4 now!


By the way. How much this art will cost? I am the artist too ;3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 28, 2021)

Babybear_Di said:


> By the way. How much this art will cost? I am the artist too ;3



1. I'd like to see a character sheet for this OC of yours!

2. I like this artist's style! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sebtheredpanda/

3. I'm not sure of the theme I'd ask 4 yet!

4. I don't know his prices thus far!


----------

